# The Hamma !



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I did this one yesterday, a little before work and the rest after work. Not sure if I like it or not, but it is a HEAVY DUTY slingshot. Not sure how to go with finishing it yet either, but here it is so far:


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i like it. you should doodle some kind of design on it. i think that would be cool...


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Square tube and bar stock?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the look and band attachment method. I do not shoot hammergrip though so it really wouldnt work for me.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dang that's one heavy duty piece of steel....plain, simple and intimidating..cool


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I LIKE IT! Flat band arrow shooter!?! Cool.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> I LIKE IT! Flat band arrow shooter!?! Cool.


LOL! Ooooh, finishing not fishing! Oops!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

It's one inch square tube and one inch flat x 3/16 inch thick stock. You really can shoot it with one finger on the top fork and the thumb on the bottom fork. I just made it to have a very low fork height. I don't shoot hammer grip either.
I am thinking about just wrapping the handle with some tennis racket grip tape. I'm still thinking about that one. Maybe I will wrap it with some wood, but that seems like a lot of effort for a slingshot that will most likely end up in a display case for a conversation starter. Oh it won't be used for shooting arrows for the time being anyway.


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

I like it! I wish I had a welding rig of my own.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

My kind of slingshot, Smitty! Too good for a display case.

You could attach small, slightly concave steel parts to the fork as thumb and finger rests. And try wrapping the handle in rubber (tubes).

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I was going to say, that has the look of a Jörg. I think it's great. I'd go with Gun Kote or Hammerite.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone !

What is Gun Kote and Hammerite? Is the gunkote like using gun blue? I have used that before.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Gun-Kote is a ceramic-based coating from KG Industries ( http://www.kgcoatings.com/ ) . You sandblast it, do a phosphoric acid dip, then coat and bake. It's safer and longer lasting than a caustic hot blue. Hammerite is an industrial metal paint that goes on in one layer with no primer, leaves a resilient hammered finish, and protects from rust.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you for an idea to check into !


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That can go into the notepad. LOL


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

Will this be a "for sale" item?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Not as yet. I am just experimenting with stuff right now. I hope to some day soon be able to offer a unique style of slingshot for sale. For now though I am just doing my homework. Retirement is not that far away and I will need a way to supplement my retirement income. I don't mind selling one from time to time though and if you would like to have this one "as is" we can haggle a bit I guess.


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

Brownell's sells several coatings that can be used on anything. Most, if not all, require bead blasting to get a rough surface so the paint or epoxy will stick to the metal. It is all tough stuff. The coating is just about self levleing, and I doubt it will arbrade the bands, regardless of the attachment method you use to mount the bands to the fork. I had planned on using Gun Kote for my mild steel slingshot, but I have been forced to put the project on hold because I want to get the perfect fork height and spread for me before I start sawing and filing on a 1/4 inch piece of steel flat stock.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one Smitty, you certainly have the skills and imagination to produce a fine selection of slingshots on a commercial basis..

I have 4 of your slingshots  now, and can vouch for the quality of your work.

Martin


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

Sweet !!!! I'm currently working on one similar . Wot material did u use between the clamps to protect the bands ?
Grant


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

It is leather, very thin and very soft.
Thank you Martin for the encouragement.
Thanks also for the ideas on how to finish the slingshot guys.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Smitty, that's a good and simple design. How about a rubber-dip for the handle?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

a rubber handle would be amazing, on that! good idea dayhiker


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I like it.
Simple design..and to the point.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks some more guys for more ideas.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the finished hammer along with a new pattern I have been working on for a while. I decided to paint the hammer all black and then added tennis racket grip tape to the handle.
I posted info on the new pattern under "new pattern" in custom slingshots.
Sure do appreciate the help with ideas. Lots of them will show up on future projects I'm sure. Thanks !


----------

